# One eyed showjumper



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

If he has no fear of jumping, then I'd say they're just being overly cautious. From the picture, it doesn't look like he jumps very high either. I can kind of see why people would think its cruel....kind of like making someone with one leg run a marathon. But hey, people do it all of the time, so why not horses? As long as you're sure he's comfortable, and you're comfortable, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

You may want to stick to jumping tracking left. That way he can see around the turn to see what he's going over.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you're fine. Your horse will tell you when you're asking too much.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it's awesome. Just because he only has one eye doesn't mean he can't do something he loves to do. He's a nice looking horse btw.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

There was a one-eyed pony that I used to see all the time at the local shows, I went to the same riding club for a year. He held his slightly crooked but he jumped his heart out for his rider. He did everything! Dressage, games, hacking etc The little girl who rode him was so sweet and would chat to anyone who would ask about the horses eye. 

As long as your horse isn't falling or tripping I say go for it!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

There is a horse in my area that jumps 1.20m showjumping tracks and he is always in the winners enjoys it and knows what he is doing. He has no problem and I don't think it is cruel at all.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it's fine, just take it slowly.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

My horse has limited sight in one eye and he jumps just fine as well. 

There are many stories of horses with one eye/one good eye jumping--you'll know when he's not comfortable!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I used to take lessons on a one eyed horse. She was a pinto draft cross, and absolutely fearless. I believe her name was Cloe. Your horse is fine. As everyone's said, he'll tell you when you're asking too much or if he can't do it anymore.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

As long as you are making sure you are telling him exactly where you want him to go all the time and he likes jumping then i think hes fine!! 
hes a beautiful boy by the way! i love his color!


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

My last horse, Sea Spray, was blind in one eye. Despite that she was an amazing jumper. She was really fearless and absolutly loved to jump with all her heart. Her eye never stopped us from jumping successfully. I agree with what others have said in that if he seems to enjoy it then go for it!


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

I learned to ride on a one eyed qh mare. She jumped, did trails, lessons, everything. She taught me how to ride, and she definately taught me how to come in straight to those jumps!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I used to jump Willow, and she also only had one eye. She poked it out while she was trying to escape from the place she was neglected at. She enjoyed it, and could jump either way, she just liked to turn her head a bit so she could see it as she approached it. She is very flexable so she could do this at a good canter, lol. I'm glad I'm not the only one who rides a one eyed horse! So many people tell me I'm asking too much of her, which makes no sense because she willingly does it anyways!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it would be more cruel to deny him something that he obviously enjoys doing just because he is handicapped. So long as he continues to be happy and willing, by all means, keep it up. Like other posters have said, he will let ya'll know when he is ready to start slowing down.

I agree, he is gorgeous.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

As long as he seems to enjoy his job, there is no reason to stop. He is a really nice looking guy


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

It isn't cruel to jump them with only one eye. We had a pony here who was a top level sj and developed a cornea in his eye that never came right. The eye was eventually removed. We thought that would be the end of his career but NOPE! He continued to compete at PGP level and won! at the height.
If he is happy jumping, you feel safe doing so, and are sensible enough to not jump him over ridiculously high/wide/terrifying jumps I see zero issue with it. Just be careful, but enjoy him


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I personally think he looks very happy, and as long as you and him are both comfortable with jumping and competing, it is fine!! 
Someone on her, MIEventer I believe(?), was telling a story about a horse that had been jumping and eventing at pretty high levels, and he had the same routine everyday. One day he fell over something, and when the vet came out they found out he had been blind for quite a while!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys... we're taking him to a few shows this year, its his last year being jumped and ridden alot, after these shows, Im going to retire him and just give him gentle excersice 

Thank you guys, I really love him, and dont want to jump him if it might hurt him


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

People who say it is cruel are rediculous. Give me a break.

Horses with both eyes, jump blindly anyways. People are retarded as far as I am concerned. 

There is a 1 eyed pony at the barn I board at. Cutie patootie. He is a phenominal jumper and he compeates in Eventing, Hunter/Jumpers and Dressage.

Ignore people's opinions, afterall, that's all they are. He is your horse, you know him better than anyone else. The only one you need to listen to, is him.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Your horse is absolutely gorgeous! I agree with everyone. No one knows your horse like you do. Some horses adapt very well to having one eye and go on to have very successful careers. Bishop looks like he's very happy, keep it up!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Let em' jump! How old is he BTW?


----------



## Silversun (Feb 5, 2010)

If you see the bay horse in my advatar, he is blind in one eye as well, but you can't tell since he physically has both his eyes.

With my old horse Mikey, being blind in one eye didn't affect him at all!
We showed and showed and showed and he loved it all up untill his death. 
But, I do think it really depends on how your horse handles his handicap.
I do not think it is cruel at all!
If he is willing to do what is asked, then don't hold back!
Seems to me that your horse loves doing what he does.
Of course If he hesitant, then be cautious and don't push him too much


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He's about 20 -21 now, Im not 100%. That's why I want to slowly retire him, because he may be older then I thought, and I dont want to ride him hard.

He's a total schoolmaster, he is the horse my friend learnt to jump on. He's a bit lazy lol, but he does fine. I make sure to never jump him higher than 70cm, because he has a funny jump. Sometimes, he only lifts his hind legs, when his front legs are all ready over lol.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

My daughter has a 20 yr old mare that she does barrels and pole bending on. This mare has had her right eye missing for at least 10 years or more. When she rides her into the arena, people snicker and laugh, then when she finishes her barrel or pole runs, everyone jaws drop. This mare is FAST and she can do the poles and barrels without a mistep, even the right hand turns. She has run high 18's on a big pattern and low 20's on regulation poles. Not bad for a one eyed horse.
Your horse will tell you what it can and can't do


----------

